# Living on Solar power, OFF GRID in rural Mexico



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I have no CFE connection (Mexican power company) and depend on solar panels and deep cycle batteries to power my small home.

Solar supplies are extremely expensive in Mexico and generally not available outside of major towns, or at least not findable on internet searches.

I use Mercadolibre for some of my needs but get whacked by outrageous shipping fees. 
As far as useful advice on dozens of solar forums, I still cannot understand the multimeter readings of my batteries when in use at night (showing 80% discharged) and when disconnected from inverter jumping to 35% discharged.

I still have to find a low wattage refrigerator that costs a lot less than a 1000 bucks in Mexico and am absolutely unclear whether I can trust a HIsense fridge in Walmart claiming .5 amps.
Connectors for #8 or less cables are impossible to find, except for some junk in AutoZone.

Any advice, hints, welcome

205 watt panel, ready for second one
2x 105 watts deep cycle batteries, ready for third and fourth
Totally wired with LED bulbs, low wattage 17" laptop, cellular, and miscelaneous, running off 150 watt inverter.
Supplemented with 5000 watt generator to power water pumps, washing machines and occasional electric toaster and coffee maker.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

No, but it sounds like an adventurous way to live. My work has taken me to some very remote places in Mexico usually on only day trips. I can relate to the lack of access to modern day "luxuries" only on a temporary basis. 
To be honest it sounds like a bit of fun albeit on a very short term basis for me.
Good luck!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why do you want to live like that?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> ...
> As far as useful advice on dozens of solar forums, I still cannot understand the multimeter readings of my batteries when in use at night (showing 80% discharged) and when disconnected from inverter jumping to 35% discharged.
> ...


You only get an accurate reading on battery voltage when they are under load. The voltage shown without a load is not accurate, but it can be useful to monitor changes.


----------



## R3AP3R (Dec 8, 2013)

dongringo said:


> I have no CFE connection (Mexican power company) and depend on solar panels and deep cycle batteries to power my small home.
> 
> Solar supplies are extremely expensive in Mexico and generally not available outside of major towns, or at least not findable on internet searches.
> 
> ...


Get a refrigerator out of a motor home that runs on 110, 12v, and propane gas.


----------

